# Gauging Interest: Star Trek (Icon)



## knightemplar (Aug 31, 2009)

Seeing if anyone would be interested in playing a Star Trek game using Last Unicorn Games Icon rules set. 

The game would be placed in 2370 as a new federation dreadnought is ready to launch from Utopia Planitia. This would be nominally based near the Romulan Nuetral Zone and Gorn borders, with some deviations based on story lines. 

If enough people are interested, I will post the official thread.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

You know, I actually think I have that rulebook laying around my house. I can't say I'm familiar with it all that much, but I might be interested in a game if you can get some other people to go for it.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Would i get to wear a red shirt?? I look good in red 

HM

[sblock=questions]

not much listed here.. what would you do for those of us who don't have the rules but love Star Trek and are we going to be bridge crew, planet defenders, scientist, diplomats??   [/sblock]


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 1, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Would i get to wear a red shirt?? I look good in red
> 
> HM
> 
> ...




If you give me an idea of what you would like to play, I could make the character for you and send you a description of how the rules work for skill tests and combat tests. 

I am looking for the bridge crew for the newest federation dreadnought. Each character will be a department head. Such as Flight Control, Science, Strategic Operations, Engineering, Tactical/Security and Medical. The Captain and XO will be currently NPC control under the condition that the XO will stepping down in a few missions for medical reasons, and that a character will be elected into his place by the other members of the group. 

Each character can take up to three tours that are 2-7 years in length for more skills, but can not go over the rank of Lt. Commander. Based upon their Department position, then they will be sent to some extra training such as department head school and one other advanced training. Such as the Security/Tatical position will probably be sent to Rapid Response Training since this is a dreadnought, and the Strategic Operations position will be sent for Intelligence training.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

I could roleplay and not worry about a character sheet !?!?

That's for me lol

beam me up 

what races are avaiable?

HM


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm with Ryun. I'm somewhat familiar with the system, but would need a little handholding. If there's enough interest then color me interested.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I'm with Ryun. I'm somewhat familiar with the system, but would need a little handholding. If there's enough interest then color me interested.




Exactly. I recall being stocked when I bought the rules, but then thinking the rules system was a little wonky, so I never even gave the system a try. I would definitely need some hand-holding.

But I'd be eager to play in a game with HolyMan and ethandrew.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the system works pretty well for PbP too, I'm in a game over at Crazy Monkey's site, and it's nice. I know it's D6 based, but I wouldn't be able to make my character, I can guarantee you that. Well, I can't guarantee that, but yeah, it'd be really difficult.

That being said, I think it's important to make sure that the Department Heads all are able to interact, whether that means giving them bridge locations to those who typically don't (Like Medical, Science, Engineering), that way you don't have a Pilot on the bridge, the Doctor in sickbay, and the Chief Engineer working around the warpcore. That situation is not conducive to good RP and chatter between characters. Just my opinion.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, Star Trek has always been a little weird as far as roleplaying team dynamics. Your main characters are in different parts of the ship, yet all still go on "away" missions, even though it only really makes sense to send their underlings. LOL.

Still, I'm all up for trying it. I volunteer for the tactical/security roll, as I tend to have an aggresive roleplaying style.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> But I'd be eager to play in a game with HolyMan and ethandrew.




Touched I is. * wipes a small tear* I will not miss a chance to help you add to your post count Rhun 

Hmm.. what postion oh I know I want to fly the ship "Petal to the metal, Commander." 

opps wrong movie but yes an old veteran pilot needed for the latest and greatest ship "Darn bucket of bolts like any other you ask me," Ilodike of Tess III says.

I am in. 

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

I have started a thread in Plots and Places, talking about the ship and also showing a couple of NPCs from each department. 


http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/264557-star-trek-ascendant.html​ 


I will try to post some of the base rules such as the skill tests and such tomorrow.​ 

Holyman, as for races available:
Human, Betazoid, Centauran, Vulcan, Andorian, Tellarite, Bolian, Benzite, Betelgeusan, Grazerite, Ktarian, Napean, Zakdorn, and Zaldan.​ 
I can make the characters, but will still need to ask questions and have the player make some decisions on certain skills, quirks, and background material.​ 
I would like to stay away from very powerful psi powers as I have had a few plot lines revealed way too quickly. 

Ethandrew, for the most part the Strategic Operations, Science, Tactical/Security, Flight Control positions, and the Engineer are bridge positions. 

Usually the Engineer is down in Main Engineering, but with how automated the ship and the advanced computer controls are a bit touchy, it might be better if that position was on the bridge.

 But he will still have the ability to go down to Main Engineering in case of severe problems as well as supervise his work shifts.

If necessary, I can NPC the Medical Officer for away team missions and such.​


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

The Ascendant looks pretty sweet...puts the Defiant to shame (which is probably my all time favorite ship, with the possible exception of the Prometheus). The Ascendant has a similar shape to the Prometheus. Does she have Multi Vector Assault Mode?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey we got a Zimmerman!!!

And a full crew sure there is room for the rest of us??

Ok will do a background and we can build character from there

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll throw out some ideas sometime this week after pondering it for a bit.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes pondering and how about a current events what has gone before thread for your world  universe

i'm not to good with star dates i know they are the year followed by the day and then earth hour or some such or is it Solar rotation divided by the day on Vulcan then add three?? can't remember sorry

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Are we ignoring the screwed up timeline created by the most recent "Star Trek" movie? And I use the term "Star Trek" loosely.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> i'm not to good with star dates i know they are the year followed by the day and then earth hour or some such or is it Solar rotation divided by the day on Vulcan then add three?? can't remember sorry





A stardate is a means of specifying absolute dates in the fictional Star Trek universe. They are decimal numbers, usually rounded to a single decimal place, which replace absolute Gregorian calendar dates. The in-universe behavior of stardates is much less transparent than that of any known calendar, because the writers chose the numbers more or less arbitrarily, depending on the era of Star Trek in question. One of the stated reasons for stardates was the need to establish the events in the series as taking place far into the future without tying the episodes down to a specific date in time.

And here is a link to a timeline. Basically, the game will take place a couple of years before the Dominion War.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

Now that is helpful it even has Sulu's birthdate lol

ok will post background and stuff tommorow night need to sleep on this and watch a few eposides catch yous laters

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 2, 2009)

<.<  A game where I can learn a new system without having to agonize and torment Rhun with questions for character creation?

If there's any room left, I'd be up for playing.  I've always been kinda interested in the Betazoids, but as you said you're not into Psi-stuff, would a "Half Betazoid" (Such as Deanna Troi[sp?]) from Star Trek the Next Generation be acceptable? (Rather than being a full-blown telepath, she's empathic, sensing emotions but not reading thoughts)

Not sure what positions are actually available though, atm.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun - No it does not have Multi Vector Attack Mode. The Promethus is still in the design phase and will probably have her keel laid out at Utopia Planitia sometime soon. The reason I stayed away from it was 3 sections of battle bridges during one combat. I am not sure if I can keep up with it. 

Also this is one of the more advanced anti-borg designs. Every time that the borg have attacked the Federation, they have come right through the Romulan border. It does make sense for the some of the newer warships to be posted to the Romulan border. 

Currently we are ignoring the new Star Trek movie. This will be set up right as Next Generation is ending. 

Theroc - I think Rhun was playing the Tatical/Security Officer, Holyman the Flight Control Officer. I am not sure what Ethandrew was playing. If you want to play a betazoid that is fine, I dont mind empathy either nor some of its follow up powers. Its the nasty ones such as the Mind altering type of powers that seem to be a little too powerful. If you would like to play the counselor also I can open that up too. 

Also due to the Commodore being a Flag officer rank and the medical condition of the executive officer, some characters will be put in charge of the away teams. 

Commodore Rardon would not be allowed to go on a mission where there is danger without fielding a whole squad of security personnel as an honor guard. Commodore is the same rank as the lower half of Rear Admiral. The terms are switchable, with Commodore being assigned to a starship command or a frontier command, and Admiral being assigned to starbase or planetary base command.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Rhun - No it does not have Multi Vector Attack Mode. The Promethus is still in the design phase and will probably have her keel laid out at Utopia Planitia sometime soon. The reason I stayed away from it was 3 sections of battle bridges during one combat. I am not sure if I can keep up with it.




Totally understandable. I'm not sure I could keep up with it either. I'm a total ship buff...I've always been into studying the design of starships from the various science fictions shows.



knightemplar said:


> Also this is one of the more advanced anti-borg designs. Every time that the borg have attacked the Federation, they have come right through the Romulan border. It does make sense for the some of the newer warships to be posted to the Romulan border.




Right, along the same lines as the Defiant Class, the St(r)eamrunner Class destroyer and the Akira Class Battlecruise (frigate), all of which I believe came around as a result of the Borg threat. And yes, since the Dominion War has not yet broken out, it would make perfect sense that some are posted to the Romulan Border.



knightemplar said:


> Currently we are ignoring the new Star Trek movie. This will be set up right as Next Generation is ending.




Excellent. 



knightemplar said:


> Theroc - I think Rhun was playing the Tatical/Security Officer, Holyman the Flight Control Officer. I am not sure what Ethandrew was playing. If you want to play a betazoid that is fine.




This this correct to me. I will decide on race and such over the next couple of days, if thats okay?



knightemplar said:


> Also due to the Commodore being a Flag officer rank and the medical condition of the executive officer, some characters will be put in charge of the away teams.




As long as you are not Ensign Smith, you should be just fine on Away missions! 



knightemplar said:


> Commodore Rardon would not be allowed to go on a mission where there is danger without fielding a whole squad of security personnel as an honor guard. Commodore is the same rank as the lower half of Rear Admiral. The terms are switchable, with Commodore being assigned to a starship command or a frontier command, and Admiral being assigned to starbase or planetary base command.




Yeah, Commodore is a strange and rarely used rank in the Star Trek universe.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 2, 2009)

Theroc, I'm really up in the air with what I want to be playing. I'm okay with anything, so go ahead and pick what you want and I'll fill in the gaps and come up with a concept that works.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 2, 2009)

Hm... Strategic Operations or Counselor would both synergize with Betazoid traits.  Though, I'm not exactly sure how powerful a 'Psi' Betazoids are, reading surface thoughts/emotions should be helpful either for counseling or gathering intel.

Either of those are fine with me.  Though, bear in mind I don't actually 'KNOW' alot about Betazoids, I just found them interesting from seeing Deanna... so I may need a bit of information on them before actually playing.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Wikpedia is always your friend, even for looking up such obscure things as Betazoids.

And don't forget Memory Alpha, your one stop source of information for all things Star Trek.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Benson Kartoger*

Born 2315 and is the oldest living ensign in StarFleet. Not do to his lack of focus or willingness to strive higher, he was a Lieutenant Commander at one time but was demoted and the record sealed.

From an early age Benson had always wanted to fly it just seemed where he should be up in the air or high above with the stars. His mother diliked travel of any sort and his father was a member of the Judge Advocate General's office in San Fransico. So if Benson wanted to fly or leave earth he was going to have to join StarFleet. 

His first assignment was on a Valley Forge class starship the Rattlesnake NCC-1493, he still has his uniform and patch (seen below) from those days. Later he asked for and was assigned to the Rapid Deployment Force were he quickly became a superb pilot and officer. An incident that has been sealed to StarFleet Command only tells that Benson was found guilty and demoted as a result. Since then he has not tried to obtain his former rank.

Off duty Benson enjoys fiction writing and then bringing the story to life on the holo-deck. He also is still very good at Ando-jitsu where he plays with no alarm needed. And he dabbles in warp engine theory and stellar topography.

THE END 

this was pretty kool http://www.asdb.net/asdb/docs/sotsf/SOTSF4.pdf

anything else you need KT


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Born 2315 and is the oldest living ensign in StarFleet. Not do to his lack of focus or willingness to strive higher, he was a Lieutenant Commander at one time but was demoted and the record sealed.




Ah, I see some similarities to Tom Paris!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats his name I never did do much of the voyager stuff or DS9

I new he was a trouble maker but i believe all pilots are that.. they need to blow of steam after controlling a couple of mectric tons down to the nano meter (nerve wracking)

Thanks Rhun and i will be the oldest at 55 lol

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 3, 2009)

I know I want my character young, and fairly 'ignorant'.  That is, I don't want him to know everything, then look stupid because I don't know enough ST to make him look smart.  I enjoy Star Trek, but I doubt any would call me a 'Trekkie' if they looked at my hobbies.

Anyone have tips for making a believable naive/ignorant character?

Young up and coming type guy, fairly recently out of the academy, gets promotions but hasn't learned much about the 'big bad universe' yet?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Thats his name I never did do much of the voyager stuff or DS9




Oh, my friend...you missed out. In my opinion, DS9 is the best Star Trek series ever made.



HolyMan said:


> I new he was a trouble maker but i believe all pilots are that.. they need to blow of steam after controlling a couple of mectric tons down to the nano meter (nerve wracking)
> 
> Thanks Rhun and i will be the oldest at 55 lol




Paris was actually just busted back to ensign for failing to obey a direct order, but he earned his lieutenant rank back after about a year of hard work.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I know I want my character young, and fairly 'ignorant'.  That is, I don't want him to know everything, then look stupid because I don't know enough ST to make him look smart.  I enjoy Star Trek, but I doubt any would call me a 'Trekkie' if they looked at my hobbies.
> 
> Anyone have tips for making a believable naive/ignorant character?
> 
> Young up and coming type guy, fairly recently out of the academy, gets promotions but hasn't learned much about the 'big bad universe' yet?





I on the other hand am a Trekkie/Trekker. And no, I don't make a distinction between the two like some people do.  Just let me know if you have any questions, as I can probably answer them.

I think you've got the right of it. I'd have the PC be recently out of the academy. Probably an ensign, possibly a lieutenant (junior grade).


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

Or from a new system just joined the federation  a guy like that wouldn't know much at all 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 3, 2009)

I've never even heard the term 'trekker'...

Anyways, how much of the timeline will I need to know to write up a proper character?  Sulu... is a long time ago, if this takes place AFTER the Borg are encountered, isn't it?  Or am I mistaken... ?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I've never even heard the term 'trekker'...




There is some discussion over the two terms. In recent years, Trekkie is generally considered a more derogatory term than Trekker. But either of them works.



Theroc said:


> Anyways, how much of the timeline will I need to know to write up a proper character?  Sulu... is a long time ago, if this takes place AFTER the Borg are encountered, isn't it?  Or am I mistaken... ?




Yes, this takes place in 2370, as noted in the first post. After the Battle of Wolf 359.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yes, this takes place in 2370, as noted in the first post. After the Battle of Wolf 359.





So... um... that was informative, but clarified nothing for me.  Battle of Wolf 359?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

After wolf 359 now that was a battle let me tell you I was sitting in 7 foward when the red alert went off I wasn't due to be on so I headed for my quarters then Boom!! Pow!! the whole foward section is blown up and I'm sucked up and hit force field just in time. And all of space and the armada was out there pretty as you please, and then this huge cube floated by me blocking my few I could have reached out and touched it. Well the ship started lurchen kind like way back when I was a lieutenant on the Snake well back then it was bad gravs but anyway, the ship lurched and i tumbled my way to the bridge. Coming off the elevator it was as smokey as a lava tunnel on Stroas VII you been there right the lava tunnels be a great place to get rid of the jeffer tube jetters got em back on the Gaxaly stuck in that little tube for two days ugh!! I tell you... where was I?

-Benson


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Theroc said:


> So... um... that was informative, but clarified nothing for me.  Battle of Wolf 359?




in 2367, 40 Federation Star Ships intercepted a Borg Cube at Wolf 359. Using the assimilated tactical experience of Captain Picard the Borg Cube destroyed 39 of the 40 ships. The Cube then moved on toward Earth, but was stopped by the Enterprise-D.

It was the first real battle between Starfleet and the Borg.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 3, 2009)

*Skill Test Rules*

*Skill tests*

*Making a test*

To make a test, you roll a number of six-sided dice equal to the governing attribute. One of the dice should be a different color than the others (this is the Drama die). If the Drama Die rolls a 6 or a 1, the character has probably achieved an especially noteworthy success or failure. If the Drama Die rolls any other number, it works just like a normal die. The player picks the highest die of all the dice (Drama Die included) and adds that number to the character's skill. This total test result is then compared to the difficulty number.

As described above, of the Drama Die rolls a 6 or a 1, the result may be more spectacular than normal. If the Drama Die rolls a 6, the character adds both the Drama Die and the next highest die to his skill when determining his Test result. Usually this will indicate a great success. 

If the player rolls a 1 on the Drama Die, the character may have grievously failed. If all other dice also rolled 1's, then a dramatic failure has occurred. 
If the character only rolls one die for a test, that die is automatically the Drama Die. If it rolls a 6, the character may reroll it once, and once only, and add the two rolls to his skill. 

*Examples of Difficulty Numbers*

Automatic       0, no test required
Routine          3-5
Moderate      6-8
Challenging 9-11
Difficult       12-14
Nearly Impossible   15+

*Success and Dramatic Success*

If the total test result equals the Difficulty number, the character has achieved a marginal success - he's succeeded, but just barely, and some minor complication may have arisen. A marginal success depends on the situation and the individual test, but in some cases it could lead to additional tests in subsequent rounds. For example, a character attempting to leap a wide chasm scores a marginal success on his Athletics (jumping) test. The Narrator rules that he makes the jump, but rather than landing on his feet, he barely manages to grab the edge of the far side with his hands. The following round finds him hanging from the ledge, his feet dangling in space. It's probably time for another test. If the total exceeds the difficulty number by six or more, the character has achieved a dramatic success.

*Failure and Dramatic Failure*

If the roll is less than the Difficulty number, the character has failed. If he fails to meet the Difficulty number by 6 or more, he has experienced a dramatic failure. Dramatic failures tend to complicate matters, and should relate directly to the task being attempted. They may embarass the character, expose him to injury or harm, put him in a situation where he is in grave danger, require further tests, and so forth at the Narrators direction. 

*Improving Your Roll*

*Edges*

Edges can modify skill tests. Positive edges allow players to roll additional dice when making a test, while negative edges force you to subtract dice from your roll. You can roll one additional die, or subtract one die for each point in a relevant edge. For example, a +2 edge would allow a player to roll two additional dice during a test, while a -1 edge would remove one die from his test attempt. 

*Courage Points*

The expenditure of courage points provides another method of increasing test results. A character's courage points often come in handy when a test generates a low total. If failure in a particular task can lead to catastrophic results - the failure of the overall mission or the death of the character, for example - the character can elect to spend up to 4 courage points to improve the test result. Each courage point increases the final test result by 1. The character does not have to decide to add them before he makes his roll; he can add them after he rolls the dice and determines that, without courage points, he would fail the test. A character cannot spend more than 4 courage points in a single round. 

*Special Types of Tests*

*Attribute Tests*

This game is where skill is paramount, but occasionally a character will be called on to make a test based on his natural ability alone. In such cases (called attribute tests), simply roll the attribute dice normally to obtain the test result. The highest die still gives you the test result and drama die rules still apply. However, since you're not using a skill, you don't get to add the skill level to the roll. 

*Opposed Tests*

When one character acts in direct opposition to another character, both characters make appropriate skill or attribute checks. This is referred to as an opposed test, characters do not roll against a predetermined difficulty number, instead they simply roll to obtain a test result. The character who gets the higher test result is the victor. If the two results tie, the character who rolled higher on his drama die is the victor. If the drama die rolls are also tied, then the character who initiated the test wins. 

The difference between the two characters' test results during an opposed test determines how much better the victor performed. A character whose test result exceeds his opponents by six or more achieved a dramatic success. Note that the dramatic failure rules do not apply during an opposed test, If one character achieves a dramatic success by exceeding his opponents test result by six, his opponent doesn't also get a dramatic failure. 

*Extended Tests*

Most normal actions resolve themselves quickly in a matter of seconds. You obtain your test result and either succeed or fail. Extended tests cover actions that consist of several distinct parts, or actions of extended durations. They often last for several rounds or longer. Extended tests are composed of turns; before a character begins the extended test, the narrator sets a turn length (anything from one minute to a day or more, depending on the action being attempted). The player rolls once each turn, adding his test results together until he has accumulated a total, cumulative test result set by the narrator. Once the player equals or exceeds the this cumulative number, his character succeeds at the task. Normal or dramatic failures may set the character back a turn or force him to begin the task again. 

*Combined Tests*

When several characters work together to accomplish a task (such as an extended test), the narrator may allow them to make a combined test. In a combined test, each participant must make a test with the same skill or attribute. The best test result is used as a base, and each successful test adds 1 to that result (Dramatic Successes add 2). Failures do not add to the total; however, if one of the characters gets a dramatic failure, either a setback occurs (possibly resulting in a subtraction from the total roll) or the group must start again from the beginning. 

*Combat*

*Round Sequence*

Initiative - each character makes an initiative test, like an opposed test between the characters in the conflict. Each character makes a skill test for the skill he is using - for example, unarmed combat if the character is involved in a fist fight; primitive weapons if he is using knives, clubs, bat'leth or similar weapons; and energy weapon (phaser) when using that weapon. Each characters skill is modified by his reaction edge. The character who gets the highest initiative test result goes first, the remaining characters act in the order of their rolls. If two or more results tie, the character who rolls higher on the drama die is the victor. 

A player cannot spend courage points to increase his initiative test result. 

Actions - At this point, the acting player informs the narrator how many actions his character will attempt in the round. If the player attempts to perform multiple actions during the round, he may be subject to a multiple action penalty. The narrator assigns any modifiers and the player makes his first attribute or skill test. 

1. Immediate actions or  timed actions

Characters can take two types of actions during conflict. Immediate actions which take no time, (and do not have to be declared at the start of a round) and timed actions which do have to be declared at the start of the round. Most attacks and other actions in combat are timed, but not all. 

2. Delayed actions

Normally a character takes his action when his initiative test indicates he should, but sometimes he will want to wait. In this case, the character may delay his action. If he attempts to use his action to stop or interrupt another characters action, he and the other character must make an opposed test using their coordination (modified by any reaction edges); the character can only act before his enemy if he succeeds with this roll. 

*Reacting to Changing Circumstances*

Sometimes a situation changes due to outside influences or the actions of other characters. Rather than follow through with their declared or planned actions, characters can react to changes in a situation by altering their intended actions. Characters may change their actions to use dodge for evading an attack, primitive weaponry or unarmed combat to parry a blow. 
If a character has planned to take multiple actions, the multiple action penalty applies to his effort to dodge or parry. Characters who are not taking multiple actions may, if they choose, take an extra action to dodge or parry, though a multiple action penalty must then be applied. 

*Surprise*

A character can be surprised - startled into immobility by sudden, unexpected occurrences - which allows an attacker to make an contested action before the character can react. The surprised character cannot perform defensive actions (dodges or parries) or any other actions during this initial attack. 

*Multiple Actions*

It is possible for characters to attempt more than one action during a round. However, if a character tries to do too much at one time, his overall chance of success in each task is dramatically reduced. The first action in a round is "free" - by itself it carries no penalty. For each additional action the character wants to take, there is a +1 difficulty penalty for each action. For example, a character who declares that he will attempt eight actions in a round suffers a +7 difficulty penalty for all attribute and skill checks that round (even the first). In the case of dodging or parrying actions, which don't involve a difficulty, subtract the difficulty penalty from the test result. In short, trying to do too many things at once is a sure-fire guarantee that most or all of them will fail.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan - that is fine. I will send you something tomorrow or Saturday on it and you can see how that translates into the Character Sheet. I will make quick notations on the side and then if you ok, I will post it to the board. 


Theroc - Star Trek Chronology
I found this timeline, in which it shows the actual seasons in the light blue and gives bried descriptions of memorable events for that season. 

I want to think about the naive angle. One solution might be the officer exchange program where they do things a bit differently on another ship, but as Betazoid most of you experience will be familiar with star fleet technology.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> I want to think about the naive angle. One solution might be the officer exchange program where they do things a bit differently on another ship, but as Betazoid most of you experience will be familiar with star fleet technology.




Right, it would be hard to serve on a Starship without being familiar with the technology.

Are you allowing us to play Department Heads? If so I think I'd like to go with Chief of Security, possibly a Lt. Commander (not sure how much that affects starting stats, though). Not sure on race and background yet, but I can probably get something together over the Labor Day weekend, if that is good with you?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 3, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> I want to think about the naive angle. One solution might be the officer exchange program where they do things a bit differently on another ship, but as Betazoid most of you experience will be familiar with star fleet technology.




Alright, well, can we have an OOC area where you guys can let me edit my posts if my character asks a very, very uncharacteristically dumb question?  I don't mind fixing them, I just don't want to throw anyone out of the 'immersion' of the story by having my character be unbelievably dumb.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't have a problem with this Theroc. I will set one up as soon as we are ready to start.

Rhun - yes, each of you will be a department head. I will give out the department head skills and bridge certification as Narrator's freebies, as well as one advanced training. The NPCs on the other page are some of the NPC that you can have character interactions with. 

The department head and bridge certifications come out to:

Administration (Starship Administration) 1 (2), Command (Starship Command) 1 (2), Department Head +2, and Promotion +1.

Everyone will get those skills above before the advanced training. Also since you will be the tatical/security chief you will attend the advanced training of the Rapid Response team (considered to be the Starfleet Marines):

Energy weapon (Phaser Rifle) 1 (2), Heavy Weapons (choose specialization) 1 (2), Planetary Tactics (Small Unit) 1 (2), +1 vitality or dexterity edge, Promotion +1, Code of Honor (Rapid Response) -2.

A Lt. Commander costs 6 of these promotion points. Once you get in the game it is harder to achieve rank since then you also have to have certain renown levels

You will also recieve 2 pieces of personal equipment: Compression Phaser Rifle (Type-3C) which is a lot shorter than the normal rifle, its about the size of a carbine. A Force Shield which emits a force shield from an arm bracer. The shield itself goes from your shoulder height to just above your knees on the side you wear the bracer. Hiding behind the shield gives you 75% cover (+4 difficulty to hit), while attacking with the shield on will only give you 50%(+2 difficulty to hit). The shield fails after taking 100 points of damage for you. 

Firefights in this game are *overly deadly*. For the most part, most characters will be assumed to have their weapons on stun mode, unless they specifically tell me that they are moving the settings to kill mode.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 5, 2009)

I have come down with the flu. I may be offline for the next day or two til my fever breaks. I will pick this up as soon as I can.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 5, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> I have come down with the flu. I may be offline for the next day or two til my fever breaks. I will pick this up as soon as I can.





Take your time man.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 7, 2009)

HolyMan - Rough Draft of Benson sent to you in PM.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2009)

Received and I like him the old soilder who knows what's what and will give you an ear full toboot lol

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

I should have the basics of my background and associated info posted sometime this afternoon, KT.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

Umm... Is there still room? Now the thing is, I have no knowledge of the system but as Rhun can propably attest, my brain is veritable wiki of anything scifi related... Including most of Star Treks . I'd love to play in ST game...


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure Blackrat, welcome.

Ethandrew has not decided what he would like to play.
Rhun has chosen Chief Tactical/Security Officer.
HolyMan has chosen Chief Flight Officer.
Theroc would like to play a Betazoid, but has not decided between Counselor or Chief Strategic Operations Officer.

Currently the Chief Science Officer and Chief Engineer have not been spoken for. If you can give me what you are looking to do, I can create the character also. 


Theroc - I have PM'd you the base character race for Betazoids. I will send you info on psionics a bit later. Since the overall size of the info, this may be broken into a couple of PMs.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool! Lets see. Science officer would be neat actually, though there is some appeal on playing a doctor, eventhough you didn't list it now... Would that be a no-no or did you omit it because the doctor is usually not on the bridge... Except on TOS where Bones seems to be on the bridge nearly all the time unless he's doing a medical on someone .

As for species, I think Ktarian or a halfbreed of those, like Naomi in VOY. Though again, a Zaldan doc would be a neat idea, being disturbingly honest and saying what's on his mind regardless of it's appropriatines...


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 7, 2009)

If you would like to play the Chief Medical Officer, Blackrat, that is fine. Since it is not really a bridge position, as a senior staff member, you can come up to the bridge any time you like. 

Ktarians are not currently a member of the Federation, but you can always apply seperately on your own ability.

Zaldans are members of the Federation, but very rare in starfleet. The other characters would have to get use to your straight forwardness.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

Well it really comes down to Theroc then. If he wants to pick up the Counselor position then it'd overlap somewhat with medical officer as a character type and I'd be better with science officer. But if he takes the strategics then I would like to coin in the chief medical officer.

Well, maybe a hybrid Ktarian then who has been raised in human culture rather than Ktarian one. Essentially human in game mechanics if that's okay, he'd just have those tiny bone spikes on his forehead . I'm thinking somewhat like Bashir. A young, brash medical or scientist prodigy... Though a genuine one and not genetically engineered .

Or alternative, just as you mused, a Zaldan who'd have hard time with the proper conduct with superiors...


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

As long as I don't make uncharacteristic blunders, I think Strategic Officer would be good.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

Theroc, how much knowledge of Star Trek do you actually have? Have you watched TOS? TNG? DS9? Voyager? Enterprise? Any of the movies?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Theroc, how much knowledge of Star Trek do you actually have? Have you watched TOS? TNG? DS9? Voyager? Enterprise? Any of the movies?




Watched a few of the original movies(With... Captain... James...Tiberius... Kirk...) I watch TNG every so often on Spike, and I've seen bits and pieces of Enterprise, and like one episode of DS9.

I also saw the movie with the Borg and stuff, First Contact was it?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Watched a few of the original movies(With... Captain... James...Tiberius... Kirk...) I watch TNG every so often on Spike, and I've seen bits and pieces of Enterprise, and like one episode of DS9.
> 
> I also saw the movie with the Borg and stuff, First Contact was it?




Yes, First Contact. Took place in 2373, which is about 3 years after when we will be playing. Seeing as your knowledge is extremely limited, you're probably going to have to look a lot of stuff up online. This will be a good learning experience for you.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yes, First Contact. Took place in 2373, which is about 3 years after when we will be playing. Seeing as your knowledge is extremely limited, you're probably going to have to look a lot of stuff up online. This will be a good learning experience for you.




Yeah.  I didn't count up the episodes, but I'd say I MIGHT have the equivalent of 1 Season of Star Trek interspersed throughout all the media.

Limited, definitely.  I won't mind looking things up(unless I have trouble searching, as my google-fu is abominable)


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 8, 2009)

Theroc - sent the base psionics rules to you. There were more advanced ones published in the vulcan book, but would have to go over them and see what could be used/converted to Betazoids. Every one of the skills uses the same skill chart as Receptive Telepathy except for Mind Shield. Mind Shield just exists for protection.


I will go ahead and try to send you a draft tomorrow of a Betazoid Strategic Ops officer. Do you want to be more skill or more psionic?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone have a detailed account of the battle of wolf 359 I'm getting very limited info

 didn't anyone right a book about it??

I want that battle to be linked to why Benson got demotted

ty in advance

HM


----------



## garyh (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi!  Is there room for an Andorian Science Officer?  

I've never played these rules, nor do I have access to them.  However, I've heard good things and am curious, and I've got plenty of Trek knowledge.  I grew up on TNG and old TOS repeats, and Netflixed the entire series of both DS9 (my favorite series) and ENT, plus I've seen all the movies (even ST:V... ew....).  The only series I'm not as familiar with is VOY, of which I've only seen maybe a season's-worth total (The Doctor is my favorite VOY character, so I'm happy to see an EMH on this ship).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Yeah.  I didn't count up the episodes, but I'd say I MIGHT have the equivalent of 1 Season of Star Trek interspersed throughout all the media.
> 
> Limited, definitely.  I won't mind looking things up(unless I have trouble searching, as my google-fu is abominable)




You can always ask me too. I consider myself an expert on things "Trek." At least as far as the movies, TOS, TNG, DS9 and Voyager go. I only watched the first couple seasons of Enterprise...it just didn't do it for me. Too much "retconning" of the established time line and history.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Theroc - sent the base psionics rules to you. There were more advanced ones published in the vulcan book, but would have to go over them and see what could be used/converted to Betazoids. Every one of the skills uses the same skill chart as Receptive Telepathy except for Mind Shield. Mind Shield just exists for protection.
> 
> 
> I will go ahead and try to send you a draft tomorrow of a Betazoid Strategic Ops officer. Do you want to be more skill or more psionic?




I got them, between that and the base section you post up, I should be able to get a decent grasp.

Hm... A bit in the middle, but definitely leaning towards Psionics.


----------



## garyh (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Anyone have a detailed account of the battle of wolf 359 I'm getting very limited info
> 
> didn't anyone right a book about it??
> 
> ...




Battle of Wolf 359 - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki

Memory Alpha is the go-to place for Trek info.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

garyh said:


> Battle of Wolf 359 - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki
> 
> Memory Alpha is the go-to place for Trek info.




You're late to the party, Gary. Links were provided early on.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

KT, here is some background information if you want to take it and make it into a real PC for me? Thanks.

*Lieutenant Commander Jonas Hale*
Chief of Security & Tactical Operations, USS Ascendant

Lieutenant Commander Jonas Hale is a decorated combat officer, having been involved in both a fair number of ground actions and shipboard actions. While he is an easy going, likeable guy off-duty, he is a no-nonsense, get-the-job done officer.

Brief Background Timeline:
*2335* - Jonas Hale is born
*2353* - Enters Starfleet Academy
*2357* - Graduates Starfleet Academy, assigned to Castel I. Fought several engagements against the Talarians (Galen Border Conflicts).
*2359* - Promoted to Lieutenant (JG), transferred to USS Budapest (NNC-64923), assigned to patrol the Federation-Cardassian border. Involved in multiple skirmishes with Cardassian forces.
*2362* - Promoted to full Lieutenant, assigned to the Nebula class ship USS Endeavor (NCC-71805)
*2367* - During the Battle of Wolf 359, Hale distinguished himself by taking over the tactical station after the Endeavor's Chief Tactical Officer was gravely wounded when the ship was strucl by Borg weaponry. Promoted to Lieutenant Commander following the battle.
*2370* - Transferred to USS Ascendant as Chief of Security & Tactical Operations


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

unrelated question??

How do you post pics in your umm post (lol) and not have to attach them 

ty in advance

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun - you have the rough draft in your PM. Nice picture. 

Garyh - I dont mind. What type of science do you want to specialize in or do you want to be a generalist. This ship is highly computer controlled so your advanced training will be at the Daystrom Institute. 

Theroc - I will send a rough draft to you tomorrow on a Betazoid Strategic  Operations officer. 

HolyMan - I owe you an advanced training. Do you have an idea of what you might like? There is no flight advanced training, so you can dip on a second specialization or try a command training. 

Ethandrew - have you decided what you might want to try?

Blackrat - hybrid Ktarian Medical Officer? or did you decide on the Zaldan?


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 8, 2009)

Holyman - when you create the new reply on the 2nd row is insert image. then asks on what web address the image is at. I used photobucket to store the image for the ship picture then put the long web address in for it.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

advance Benson in the engineering dept please with emphasis on teleport technology both federation and others

HM


----------



## garyh (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks!  I'm thinking temporal mechanics.  All kinds of fun to be had there.  

Temporal mechanics - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki

I'm thinking Lieutenant would be good for rank.  Lt. Commander sounds expensive.

This guy:







...with an extra rank pip.    Gotta come up with a name now...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> unrelated question??
> 
> How do you post pics in your umm post (lol) and not have to attach them





You have to host them elsewhere. I use imageshack.us. Then you upload a pic, click on details, and it will give you code to use to attach into a forum. It seems to double the code, though, so you only need to use half the code it actually gives you.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Gotta love Temporal Mechanics! Let's just hope we don't get visited by the boys from Temporal Investigations.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Rhun - you have the rough draft in your PM. Nice picture.




Thanks...I had really thought there would be more Starfleet Marine pics out there, but they were few and far between.

I will take a look over the rough draft and add in some detail.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 8, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Blackrat - hybrid Ktarian Medical Officer? or did you decide on the Zaldan?




Aye, with Garyh in, I'll be definitely taking the chief doc... I think I'll go with the Half-Ktarian... I just can't imagine those zaldan's webbed fingers being very good with a laser scalpel 

I'll think of a background and personality today. I'm thinking something like cross between Bashir and McCoy. He was a prodigy at the academy and graduated at a young age. Then spent some years on ships and even a while as a teacher at the academy before being offered to take over the medical bay at the new prototype.

Having been raised on Earth, he has a human name. Raphael Crescent.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 8, 2009)

garyh said:


> Thanks!  I'm thinking temporal mechanics.  All kinds of fun to be had there.




Like the uniforms of your and Rhun's characters 

There's been some temporal misplacement, the uniforms are from 3 years into the future!!!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Like the uniforms of your and Rhun's characters
> 
> There's been some temporal misplacent, the uniforms are from 3 years into the future!!!




They are the best looking of all the uniform styles, in my opinion.  Plus, it is possible they started phasing them in on some ships earlier than others.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> They are the best looking of all the uniform styles, in my opinion.




I do agree. Maybe our prototype is testing the new uniform too


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Prototype ship = prototype uniforms lol


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I do agree. Maybe our prototype is testing the new uniform too






HolyMan said:


> Prototype ship = prototype uniforms lol




Well, the original DS9 unforms were different from the uniforms worn on the Enterprise at the same time. So it stands to reason that some ships get the newer uniforms first as they are phased into use.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking at the choices left to me, I'll be the chief engineer. Although you'll have to grant me the ability to take a lot of liberties in explaining the science and schematics and way things work on the ship. I don't want to have to defer to you everytime someone has a question that I obviously won't know, as that'd slow down the game.

If someone asks how long it'd take to get warp-drive back online, I'd rather just make something up that half-way makes sense. I don't _have_ to do this, but I think it'd keep the flow pretty well.

If that's not okay, I think playing a Junior Officer to someone would be decent. Or I could always be the obligatory Red-shirted Ensign Smith.

As the Chief Engineer though, I think he'd have been stationed at Utopia Planitia as one of the design engineers to the Ascension, so he'd know the ins and outs and treat the ship as his baby.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Looking at the choices left to me, I'll be the chief engineer. Although you'll have to grant me the ability to take a lot of liberties in explaining the science and schematics and way things work on the ship. I don't want to have to defer to you everytime someone has a question that I obviously won't know, as that'd slow down the game.




The Negative Interphase Focusing Coil is blown! 

There are a whole bunch of Star Trek technobabble generators out there that you can use to have fun!



ethandrew said:


> If someone asks how long it'd take to get warp-drive back online, I'd rather just make something up that half-way makes sense. I don't _have_ to do this, but I think it'd keep the flow pretty well.




I think that is one of the things the DM will have to let you know anyway. The repair time will probably depend on your skill checks.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 8, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> If someone asks how long it'd take to get warp-drive back online, I'd rather just make something up that half-way makes sense. I don't _have_ to do this, but I think it'd keep the flow pretty well.




Well the standard answer is 6, 8, 12 or 24 hours, then the captain says you get two hours less, and you end up doing it in half the original time 

Anyways, with a prototype ship, I guess any mumbo jumbo is acceptable. Just remember to suggest Reversing the Polarity of "whatever gizmo happens to be relevant" often and you're up to par with O'Brien and LaForge


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2009)

Given the proper liberties I'm sure I can have some fun with this creative engineering. And while I've never personally designed a fully functional automated starship capable of faster than light travel, I'm sure I could fake it with the best of 'em.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

You can take all the liberties you want...just don't get your terminologies mixed up. If you start talking about the hyperdrive and the turbolasers instead of the warp drive and phasers, we're going to wonder what's going on!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You can take all the liberties you want...just don't get your terminologies mixed up. If you start talking about the hyperdrive and the turbolasers instead of the warp drive and phasers, we're going to wonder what's going on!






"The warp drive's turbo laser got it's polarities reversed!  ABANDON SHIP!"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm, I'm sensing inherent value in playing a character who can't always phrase exactly what they're thinking, especially coming from the Chief Engineer. Coincidentally I may have to build into the character a caveat like that, just in case I do say the wrong damning thing.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Its all good, ethandrew. I'm sure you'll do the Chief Engineer position plenty of justice.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh no !! are Chief Engineer has turrets!

Thought that was cured in 2108?? No oh well...

Turbo phased induced hypo shower. ?huh?

HM


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 9, 2009)

Theroc - Rough draft sent in PM.

HolyMan - skill addition for advanced training sent in PM. 

Blackrat - I will try to send you a rough draft tonight but may be tomorrow. 

Garyh - I do have the andorian book if you want to discuss items in PMs. 

Ethandrew - What race would you like to be?



HolyMan asked a good question. Would you like to post your character sheets? Since I am making them, I have the originals on my computer. I can always add them to the other thread but would like to put some blockers on there first for places, people and 1 or 2 more reference posts.


----------



## garyh (Sep 9, 2009)

My model for playing my PC will be Shran, which was where we saw for more of Andorians than any other series.  So I'm not sure how much of the LU info will fit.  But I'd be happy to see what's there.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

You tube 

Monty Python meets Star Trek

then LOL

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Blackrat - I will try to send you a rough draft tonight but may be tomorrow.




Ok. Here's a bit of stuff. If you feel that after 10 years of service he should have higher rank, let me know:

Dr. Crescent
Age: 37
Gender: Male
Species: Human/Ktarian Hybrid
Occupation: Chief Medical Officer
Affiliation: Federation Starfleet
Rank: Lieutenant

2333 - Raxell Raphael Crescent, son of two highly celebrated federation doctors is born. Due to his father being Ktarian, Raphael is born with an intimidating set of bone spikes on his forehead.
2358 - Graduated valedictorian from Starfleet Medical Academy at the young age of 25. Assigned to USS Endeavour as Medical Officer.
2363 - Promoted to full Lieutenant and assigned as Chief Medical Officer on Endeavour when his predecessor transferred to teach at the Academy.
2367 - After the Battle of Wolf 359, while Endeavour was undergoing repairs, Raphael became a professor of Comparative Xenobiology at the Academy.
2370 - Gave up teaching to take up on an offered position as Chief Medical on a new prototype "warship".

Raphael, or Raxell as his ktarian name goes, is a passionate man with incredible knowledge and skill as a doctor. After a stint of teaching at the Academy he came to the conclusion that the serenity of Earth was not meant for him, as he longed back to the space. When he was offered the position on the Ascendant, he jumped to it. He has a keen mind and is quite famous among the medical circles of the Federation. Being a forefront expert on various alien physiologies, his expertice was one of the models that was incorporated to the EMH.

Raphael is straight forward, no nonsense man, but he enjoys very much various holodeck entertainment novels and historical holoprograms. Occasionally he gets lost in his thoughts as he ponders some medical dilemma, and can be found wandering the halls, unattentive and fingertips pressed together on his lips.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

Heh. Only after writing that I took a closer look at Rhun's background post... It seems that Crescent and Hale know eachother already . I guess you too assume that Endeavour was the sole surviving ship from Wolf 359 as is hinted in Voyager...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Benson mananged to keep most of the _U.S.S. Burman_ together and get most of the people out. If it wasn't for that damned first officer... well nevermind that.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Heh. Only after writing that I took a closer look at Rhun's background post... It seems that Crescent and Hale know eachother already . I guess you too assume that Endeavour was the sole surviving ship from Wolf 359 as is hinted in Voyager...




Blackrat, you naughty boy! Stealing my background! LOL. Actually, I think it is cool that we both chose the Endeavor. Not only is it hinted at in Voyager, but the Last Unicorn Star Trek Rules indicate it is the only ship to survive Wolf 359, and this is confirmed in my copy of the Star Trek Encyclopedia.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Last Unicorn Star Trek Rules indicate it is the only ship to survive Wolf 359, and this is confirmed in my copy of the Star Trek Encyclopedia.




Heh. I didn't even know about those two. Don't own either of the books. There was just a mention somewhere that in some episode of Voyager, Janeway hints that Endeavour was the one ship that survived.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Heh. I didn't even know about those two. Don't own either of the books. There was just a mention somewhere that in some episode of Voyager, Janeway hints that Endeavour was the one ship that survived.




You have a good memory.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You have a good memory.




Yeah... I wish it'd remember things that really matter, but it just stores horrendous amounts of trivial info about anything that doesn't have any real use . I remembered the name Endeavour when thinking about the battle and checked the ship out from Memory Alpha


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah... I wish it'd remember things that really matter, but it just stores horrendous amounts of trivial info about anything that doesn't have any real use . I remembered the name Endeavour when thinking about the battle and checked the ship out from Memory Alpha




Just as long as you don't confuse it with the earlier Constitution Class _Endeavor_.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Also, I had an episode of DS9 playing in the background last night, and found a great quote for our science officer:

Kira: Unless you have a better idea?
Dax: I'm the science officer...its my job to have a better idea!


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Just as long as you don't confuse it with the earlier Constitution Class _Endeavor_.




Or the old sailing ship . I wonder if Endeavour had a similar holodeck program as Enterprise had, the one where they promoted Worf on Generations. Except with the "ancient" Endeavour instead of the "ancient" Enterprise


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

"Computer, remove plank"  - Riker  LOL


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2009)

knightemplar - I think I'll be sticking with Human for this.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, at least two of us will be human.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm human just an old one

HM


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2009)

I try to keep things as xenocentric as possible. I'm just a speciest like that.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Well, at least two of us will be human.






HolyMan said:


> I'm human just an old one
> 
> HM




Yeah, and mine is literally a human with a funny forehead


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, and mine is literally a human with a funny forehead




Yeah well...if you remember from the one TNG episode, most of the races in the galaxy evolved from the same common DNA string or something like that, which explains while almost every race met is humanoid.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

There's an old Star trek book that has non humaniod races in it.

Can't remember it but I think I remember a cyrtals like creature with appendages.

I have a question how long does one spend at Star Fleet academy I wish to do a timeline history they seem popular 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, and mine is literally a human with a funny forehead




And mine is a human with a paracortex in his head?

KNight, I'll try to work out a history and stuff in the next day or so, but a fair warning: Going on a week vacation to visit my girlfriend on friday, so I'll be fairly inactive during that span.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> There's an old Star trek book that has non humaniod races in it.
> 
> Can't remember it but I think I remember a cyrtals like creature with appendages.




There are non-humanoid races, but the vast majority ARE humanoid in the Star Trek universe.



HolyMan said:


> I have a question how long does one spend at Star Fleet academy I wish to do a timeline history they seem popular




Starfleet Academy is typically a 4 year school. And I don't know that a timeline is actually all that popular, it was just easier for me. And then I started a trend! 

And congrats to me on post 14,000!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Theroc said:


> And mine is a human with a paracortex in his head?
> 
> KNight, I'll try to work out a history and stuff in the next day or so, but a fair warning: Going on a week vacation to visit my girlfriend on friday, so I'll be fairly inactive during that span.




You fiquired I'd get the heads up indirectly lol 

Have a good vacation if I don't talk at you again these next couple days.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> There are non-humanoid races, but the vast majority ARE humanoid in the Star Trek universe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




14K +2 WAY TO GO!! so what games do you run Rhun don't think the Dm would *POOF* if you were him (any room for a humble cleric lol)

4 yrs to polit a starship sounds .... short lol


HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> 14K +2 WAY TO GO!! so what games do you run Rhun don't think the Dm would *POOF* if you were him (any room for a humble cleric lol)




Sorry, HM, but my three games are currently full.

- Temple of Elemental Evil ALPHA
- Temple of Elemental Evil OMEGA
- Ravenloft

If a spot comes open or I start a new game I'll let you know.



HolyMan said:


> 4 yrs to polit a starship sounds .... short lol




Keep in mind, most Academy applicants studied all their stuff before even applying, as you have to be able to ace the application tests in order to get in. Physical, academic and psychological.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> 4 yrs to polit a starship sounds .... short lol
> 
> 
> HM




Well, that's after you have finished all the normal schooling and such and you graduate as an ensign. Humans usually seem to enter the Academy at 19 or 20 and graduate 4 years later as Rhun said. Then comes either Post Graduate specialization (like medical academy) which lasts another few years, or lower end position on starship duty. So getting promoted even to Jr.Lt. usually takes closer to 10 years from starting at the Academy.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

You running ToEE regular or the RttToEE?/

I would love to play in a RttToEE I ran it way back in 02 and never got to finish it.

HM

Edit; thanks blackrat didn't know there was schooling after the academy and yes have to think of his first ships before the Burman ok thanks workimng on its


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2009)

I could do it in three.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Then comes either Post Graduate specialization (like medical academy) which lasts another few years, or lower end position on starship duty. So getting promoted even to Jr.Lt. usually takes closer to 10 years from starting at the Academy.




Or you can just ship out with the marines, like my PC did!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> You running ToEE regular or the RttToEE?




The OLD ToEE. Both games have been going for over three years here.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I could do it in three.




I haven't yet decided which was the case with Raphael, but graduating from medical academy at 25 means that he either went through both academies in 5 years, or got in to the academy at extremely young age . I guess a little bit of both. Made it in 6 and went to the academy at 19...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I haven't yet decided which was the case with Raphael, but graduating from medical academy at 25 means that he either went through both academies in 5 years, or got in to the academy at extremely young age . I guess a little bit of both. Made it in 6 and went to the academy at 19...




It is a general guideline. Nog, for example, entered the academy in 2371, but is back on DS9 in 2374. While still technically a cadet at this time (on cadet field training), he is done with the actual academy. He and earns a field promotion to ensign shortly thereafter.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Edit; thanks blackrat didn't know there was schooling after the academy and yes have to think of his first ships before the Burman ok thanks workimng on its




Yeah, I'd say in order to get to the helm of a ship, you'd need to either graduate with very high marks from the Academy (and even then you'd be on third watch or something), or spend a couple of years doing something else on a ship first, learning by observing. Or be the only one with flight training left standing


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It is a general guideline. Nog, for example, entered the academy in 2371, but is back on DS9 in 2374. While still technically a cadet at this time (on cadet field training), he is done with the actual academy. He and earns a field promotion to ensign shortly thereafter.




Yep. And how old was Wesley when he got admitted to the academy? I'm not sure, but I guess he wasn't even 19 yet? To the Memory Alpha!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yep. And how old was Wesley when he got admitted to the academy? I'm not sure, but I guess he wasn't even 19 yet? To the Memory Alpha!




I think he was 17.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

Prior flight training like a merchant or "pirate?"

hmmm.. my background is not yet complete i think a little piracy is in order

oh or the Maque[sp?] 

HM


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I haven't yet decided which was the case with Raphael, but graduating from medical academy at 25 means that he either went through both academies in 5 years, or got in to the academy at extremely young age . I guess a little bit of both. Made it in 6 and went to the academy at 19...




It would stand to reason that Star Fleet would want one of its brightest stars on its new flag-ship too, so some wunderkind Medical Ace could definitely be in order.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> oh or the Maque[sp?]




Maquis. It's French.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> It would stand to reason that Star Fleet would want one of its brightest stars on its new flag-ship too, so some wunderkind Medical Ace could definitely be in order.





Apparently, Doctor's and such who are the brightest stars, can choose their own posting. If you remember, Dr. Bashir was salutatorian, and got to choose Deep Space Nine. The valedictorian, I forget her name, got first choice, and chose the Lexington.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Apparently, Doctor's and such who are the brightest stars, can choose their own posting. If you remember, Dr. Bashir was salutatorian, and got to choose Deep Space Nine. The valedictorian, I forget her name, got first choice, and chose the Lexington.




I did catch that. I'm watching DS9 from the beginning so I can get familiarized with this timeframe. But I'm sure that if Star Fleet requested that you personally be the lead doctor on their state-of-the-art fully-automated flagship and they wanted you and no other, I'd have a hard time saying that I'd rather serve the Lexington.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I did catch that. I'm watching DS9 from the beginning so I can get familiarized with this timeframe. But I'm sure that if Star Fleet requested that you personally be the lead doctor on their state-of-the-art fully-automated flagship and they wanted you and no other, I'd have a hard time saying that I'd rather serve the Lexington.




True enough. I'm just saying.  

DS9 is the best, even if Seasons 1 & 2 are a little slow.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 10, 2009)

Blackrat - rough draft sent in PM.


Ethandrew - I will go ahead and see if I can create your character tomorrow. Is there any certain engineering skill you would like to specialize in?


Garyh - Possibly tomorrow but more likely I will send you the rough draft on friday.


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Also, I had an episode of DS9 playing in the background last night, and found a great quote for our science officer:
> 
> Kira: Unless you have a better idea?
> Dax: I'm the science officer...its my job to have a better idea!




That's one of my favorite Trek quotes, and why I went with the science officer.    I'm looking forward to combining that with a Shran-like personality.



knightemplar said:


> Garyh - Possibly tomorrow but more likely I will send you the rough draft on friday.




Sounds good.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Blackrat - rough draft sent in PM.




Looks good to me. As I said, I have no knowledge of the system except what you wrote on page 2 so I can't really say much . But to me, the skills and advantages look like they represent well what I wrote for background.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Prior flight training like a merchant or "pirate?"
> 
> hmmm.. my background is not yet complete i think a little piracy is in order
> 
> ...






Rhun said:


> Maquis. It's French.




Well, I think Maquis is a bit too new organisation considering the age of your char. He'd have propably enlisted in the Academy between 2335-40. The Cardassian War started 2347 and the Maquis was formed some time after that.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Blackrat, ill look up the cardassian war

 hey wasn't O'biren part of that??

HM


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Thanks Blackrat, ill look up the cardassian war
> 
> hey wasn't O'biren part of that??
> 
> HM




Yeah, he served on some ship during the war, then transferred to Enterprise


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 10, 2009)

Didn't he serve on the Rutledge in the episode of the TNG, where they had to go arrest the captain of the Rutledge with a cardassian officer as a guest on the bridge. The captain was making hit and run attacks on the cardassians because he thought they were running weapons and getting ready to attack the federation again.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw something like that... don't remember names and such but the captain was suffering from some sort of post tramatic stress disorder right??

Hey in this game are there things like that ways your character may go crazy????

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, O'Brien served on the Rutledge, and was also the Hero of Setlik III. 

Also, the Maquis didn't form until much later, AFTER the Federation-Cardassian Treaty was signed that created the Demilitarized Zone. I think it was 2370. Unless you are talking about the WWII Maquis for which they were named. Then that was way, WAY before!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2009)

And in which case your character would be really, really old.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> And in which case your character would be really, really old.




Well, wasn't he supposed to be THE OLDEST ensign in Starfleet


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Ethandrew - I will go ahead and see if I can create your character tomorrow. Is there any certain engineering skill you would like to specialize in?




I think it'd be best to not have a specialty, just the advantage he'd have is that he was involved with the design and build of it, so he knows more of the ins and outs.



Blackrat said:


> Well, wasn't he supposed to be THE OLDEST ensign in Starfleet




That'd set some sort of record. He'd be waltzing in at a whopping 457 years old (give or take a year or two).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Well, wasn't he supposed to be THE OLDEST ensign in Starfleet




He only has to be about 450 years old for that to work. 

Edit: Ethandrew beat me to it.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

correct but a 1,000 yrs old or mor eis pushing it even for McCoy lol

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> correct but a 1,000 yrs old or mor eis pushing it even for McCoy lol




He could be El-Aurian. They're long lived. Wasn't Guinen like 300+?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> He could be El-Aurian.




Or a Goa'uld... Err... A Trill I meant 



Rhun said:


> Wasn't Guinen like 300+?



Yeah, apparently she was born sometime before 1900.

And she even lived on Earth during 1890's


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2009)

I heard that Trebles live for like a thousand years, so the ensign can be a Treble that fought for the Marquis in WWII and now for Star Fleet. Sounds good.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I heard that Trebles live for like a thousand years, so the ensign can be a Treble that fought for the Marquis in WWII and now for Star Fleet. Sounds good.




Except that the Klingons hunted the Trebles to extinction, and a Klingon armada destroyed their homeworld (at least until the DS9 crew brought them back from the past).


----------



## Theroc (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Except that the Klingons hunted the Trebles to extinction, and a Klingon armada destroyed their homeworld (at least until the DS9 crew brought them back from the past).




Q thought it would be amusing to preserve one and send it to earth.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Q thought it would be amusing to preserve one and send it to earth.




Possibly, though the Continuum would probably stop him. Otherwise, you'd have to destroy the planet.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Except that the Klingons hunted the Trebles to extinction, and a Klingon armada destroyed their homeworld (at least until the DS9 crew brought them back from the past).




Well thank you very much, Negative Nancy.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Well thank you very much, Negative Nancy.




LOL. Also, they are tribbles, not trebles. You guys even got me spelling it wrong. 

"Tell me, do they still sing songs about The Great Tribble Hunt?"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> LOL. Also, they are tribbles, not trebles. You guys even got me spelling it wrong.
> 
> "Tell me, do they still sing songs about The Great Tribble Hunt?"




You know I even googled it and some Star Trek website had it spelled Treble, so I was a little confused. I had it at Trebbles, then Tribbles, then graduated to Treble. Pish Posh. Time to go kill some Klingons, taking away our Tribble hijinx.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> You know I even googled it and some Star Trek website had it spelled Treble, so I was a little confused. I had it at Trebbles, then Tribbles, then graduated to Treble. Pish Posh. Time to go kill some Klingons, taking away our Tribble hijinx.




But I love me some Klingon!


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 11, 2009)

Ethandrew - Rough draft sent in PM. 

Garyh - I will send yours tomorrow.



The actual symbiote for the Trill can live quite a long time while the host has a normal life span.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Ive always wondered how you would handle creating a character that was a (joined) Trill, though, as they'd have all the experiences, memories and to some extent skills of their former lives.

Also, I should be able to get things updated for my PC this weekend.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 11, 2009)

knightemplar said:


> Ethandrew - Rough draft sent in PM.




Everything looks good here. I suppose I'll have to come up with a name or something? Ugh, so demanding.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 12, 2009)

Garyh - rough draft in your PM. Instead of a third tour, you were at the Vulcan Science Academy taking subspace dynamics classes for your specialty. 

Everyone should have a character. Does anyone have any questions regarding their characters or changes that need to be done to the characters?


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 12, 2009)

Rhun here is an unofficial template for the trill


_*Trill Host*_ 
*Attributes* 

Fitness 2 [5] 
Coordination 2 [5] 
Intellect 2 [5] 
Perception +1 
Presence 2 [5] 
Psi 0 [5] 

*Skills*

Athletics (choose specialization) 1 (2) 
Culture (Trill) 2 (3) 
History (Trill) 1 (2) 
Language Trill 2 
Planetary Survival (choose specialization) 1 (2) 
Science (choose specialization) 1 (2) 
World Knowledge (Trill) 1 (2) 

*Typical Advantages/Disadvantages* 

Curious +1 

_*Joined w/ Symbiote*_ _(as above with the following alterations)_ *Attributes* 

Intellect 3 [6] 

*Skills* 
_(use the rules in the Core Game Book on merging skill levels)_ 

Artistic Expression (choose specialization) 1 (2) 
Gaming (choose specialization) 1 (2) 
Science (choose specialization) 1 (2) 

*Typical Advantages/Disadvantages* 

Phobia (multiple personalities) -3; Phobia (any) -3; Medical Condition (parasite) -1; Obligation (Trill Breeders) -1; Impulsive -1; Rival (who you beat out) -2; Favor Owed +1


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah, thanks for posting that KT!


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2009)

My character looks great to me.  Here's his final name and a brief background:

*Lt. Thy'vren Kevas*
_Chief Science Officer, USS Ascendant_

Kevas graduated from Starfleet Academy with honors in 2352.  The young Andorian served for several years on the USS Rutledge during a series of deep space stellar mapping missions.  After earning the rank of Lt. JG, Kevas transferred to the USS Saratoga in 2361, where he earned a position as the temporal mechanics specialist and, in 2364, the rank of full Lieutenant.  Kevas was one of the few survivors from the Saratoga at the Battle of Wolf 359 in 2367.  With no ship and no post, he took a leave from active Starfleet duty to study at the Vulcan Science Academy, seeking to enhance his scientific expertise while honoring the Saratoga's Captain Storil, a Vulcan who had earned a great deal of respect from Kevas for his accomplishments in both Science and Command.  After three years at the Vulcan Science Academy, Kevas had decided to return to active duty.  The Chief Science Officer of a prototype ship was too good an opportunity to pass up, and he submitted his application...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2009)

is there an RG somewhere? so we can refer to it and I still need apperance, background, and a pic  can't find any grey hair federation members that aren't pervious characters 


HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2009)

Pics aren't necessarily needed, HM. You can always just give a good written description.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 14, 2009)

With Theroc gone for the week on vacation, lets try to start towards the end of next week. You will actually be transferred in two weeks before the actual ship launches, so it will give you time to get acclimated to the ship and some of the personalities aboard. This is why I frameworked a couple of personalities from each department to allow you to interact with the other npcs. So it doesnt feel like the senior staff is the only living members of the crew. 

So you might want to think of things that you might want to do while it is still in the orbital drydock. The only exception is our engineer that has been with the program since her keel was laid. 

 The day before she launches, Fleet Admiral Kiel will come aboard for the official ceremony as well as you will be transporting her back to her command of Starbase 39 - Sierra. The reason that she is attending the ceremony is that the Ascendant will be her flagship of the 12th fleet. This means that not only will there be routine patrols, but sometimes you will be given high profile missions that concern her and the 12th fleet.

Also like the Enterprise had 10 Forward for the main recreation lounge does anyone have any suggestions for what we should call the Ascendant's?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 21, 2009)

Pingin on HolyMan with his question, should we post the characters somewhere? I'll be posting mine to my blog here in ENW, so I can quickly refer to it if need be, but were you planning on having them gathered to one place?

Also, as I said, I'm totally unfamiliar with the system so could you go through what things mean on the sheet. Lets take for example Dr. Crescent's Medical Systems Skill:
_
Shipboard Systems (Medical) 3 (5) Intellect Skill _

How does that calculate? I mean, where do those numbers actually come from and what do they mean. I'm guessing that they mean how many dice I throw when using the Shipboard Medical Systems.

Just general interest in learning the system


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Me too Blackrat I am hoping to learn as we go. Understanding some of the way things work will make for more fun. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 21, 2009)

The game is nothing like d20...the rules are quite interesting.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to be a bother, but I'm thinking I should withdraw from this game as, as much as I'd like to try playing a Star Trek game, the new rules coupled with some RL things happening just make me think attempting to learn the rules and roleplay the stuff out well (being largely trek-ignorant) would be a drain on me and the group.

Good luck with the game, and apologies for any wasted time, Knight.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 22, 2009)

*Theroc* - not a problem, if things clear up for you send me a pm and maybe we can have you transfer in or maybe guest star for an episode or two.


*Blackrat -* let me see if I can clear it up a little more with examples of some of the rolls.

Your character has an intellect of 3. You roll a total of 3 dice choosing the highest rolled die. If the drama dice rolled a 6 you would add the two highest dice. Then referring to the skill that was rolled on normal shipboard systems like the tactical system, you would add a 3 to the total, using a medical shipboard system you would add 5 to the total.

Shipboard Systems (Medical) 3 (5) Intellect Skill 

So the dice rolled 2,3,and a 5 on the drama die, the roll would be a 5 and then adding the 5 in medical systems would make it a total of 10, which would be right in the middle of the challenging difficulty roll. 

So the dice rolled 2,3 and a 6 on the drama die, since the drama dice rolled a 6 you would add the 6 and the 3 together for 9 then add the 5 of your skill for a 14 on the roll. which would be at the top end of the difficult skill difficulty. 

If you are 6 points or higher on the roll than the test number, I will then tell you have achieved a dramatic success, in which can have extra benefits to the story or character depending on how and when it was rolled. 

So the die rolled 2,3, and a 1 on the drama die. The drama die dictates you have probably failed the test, but if you rolled 1, 1, and a 1 on the drama die or you are 6 less on the roll then the target number, then a dramatic failure occurs. These are bad things, resembling fumbles but can have worse results. 

*Edges*

Say you had an edge such as logic +1 for your intellect, then you would add an extra die to the roll for a test that deals with logic. There are negative edges that take away die away also, but I dont think any character has one currently.

*Courage points*

Your start with so many courage points and earn them through heroic deeds and such. You can spend up to 4 courage points to move a die roll up, as long as you declare it before I say you passed or failed the roll. So you had a really difficult medical systems roll to work out a cure for the disease that another character caught. You could take the 14 you rolled and add 4 courage points to make that an 18 roll which is well into the nearly impossible difficulty roll. 


Does this help a little more?


On posting the characters, we can do it on the OOC thread. I would rather have the players post them so they can edit changes through experience and other factors for their ease of use. On some of the characters I left a your choice marker on it, that they may want to look at or we can discuss it in PM or on the OOC thread. I will add the example section to the Ascendant thread for rules.

I will post the start of shakedown cruise tomorrow night. Is there any questions on activities or such that one can do while you come in and the ascendant is still in dry dock. If there are no activities that someone really wants to do, then I might do a hand wave and speed up the time to the actual launching ceremony.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, I think I've understood the basics... These edges? Are they the same as the Advantages/Disadvantages list you put on the sheet?


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 22, 2009)

The edges are off the main attribute like on your presence you have the edge empathy +1. Each character has a different edge based on his profession.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah. Okay, so what do those advantages do? Do they add something to some situations? For example I had the _Department Head (Ascendant Class) +3_ on my sheet. What does that +3 do?


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 22, 2009)

That is the game system showing that you have bought the department head advantage. The advantage is that you actually have people underneath you that do as you say, as long as the request/order is reasonable. 

Like your parents for +2, they can call on favors outside of starfleet and are well known enough to actually have some influence. I am going to let you make who your parents are, and if you are in a tight spot outside of starfleet they might be able to wire money pay for a space transport ticket, etc. If you meet an npc who actually knows them, he will be much more likely to help you with what you need because of them.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah... So the +3 means the "points" used for buying that ability? So, I'm guessing these few that cost -1/-2 have given me points back that you put into something else? Same as WoD's Merits/Drawbacks? Ok, ok.... I think I got it now...

Alright, I'll take one more example. To make sure I got this right.

So I have:
Coordination 2 
Energy Weapons (Phaser) 1 (2) Coordination Skill

So lets say a couple Klingons storm my medbay and I'm forced to fight to defend my patients. A patient manages to subdue one of them and throws me the klingon's disruptor. I shoot it.

So I roll 2d6 because my coordination is 2 and take the highest. And then add 1 to the result from the energy weapons skill.

Now on the next turn a fellow officer hands me a phaser which I'm more proficient in using. So this time I roll 2d6, take the highest and add 2.

Right?

Unless the Drama die, which I'll say is the first I roll, is 1 or 6...


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats the way it works Blackrat.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 23, 2009)

Good .

Oh, I made a slight change to the sheet... The Hippocratic Oath is terribly outdated even in modern time and would fit even less to the 24th century of Star Trek, so I changed that to Physician's Oath which has mostly replaced the Hippocratic Oath already, and would be easier to update to a time where humans are no longer the only sentient species...

Just some terminological pedantics


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 23, 2009)

Not a problem Blackrat. 


By the way here are links to the other posts now


IC post. 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...scendant-shakedown-cruise-ic.html#post4941124

OOC post. Please post characters on the OC post. I will be adding more to the rules pages on the Ascendant post. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/265573-star-trek-ascendant-ooc.html


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> and a pic  can't find any grey hair federation members that aren't pervious characters




Well, here's one who even seems to have ensign's pin. An unnamed character from Voyager that has only appeared in 3 or 4 episodes:

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/memoryalpha/en/images/c/ce/Unnamed_Voyager_command_disappears.jpg

Or... If you have in mind some actor or something you'd like him to look, I could do a quick comicbook style scetch for you. Mind you, I'm not good drawer... Not half bad either though. Just bored and I happen to have paper at hand 

EDIT: Whoa, that came out better than I hoped. I decided to scetch Dr. Crescent myself too... Worked awesome except for the spikes... If only I could get them to work... And ears. Just can't draw ears .


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Well, here's one who even seems to have ensign's pin. An unnamed character from Voyager that has only appeared in 3 or 4 episodes:
> 
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/memoryalpha/en/images/c/ce/Unnamed_Voyager_command_disappears.jpg
> 
> ...




Could u sketch that guy and make him look alittle heavier Benson has been "inactive" for a while


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Could u sketch that guy and make him look alittle heavier Benson has been "inactive" for a while




Hmm... Tough . I'll try to find a pic of someone who looks similar but a bit heavier and use that as model... Will be around this time tomorrow that I can post it. I'll post a new pic of Dr. Crescent in couple hours


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2009)

New pic of Crescent.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2009)

HolyMan! I got your pic pretty much done. I'll post it in about 6 hours. He has a very slight double chin now...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2009)

And here you go. Hope you like it.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great keep the little extra chin he has been slacking alot lately lol.

So folks that is what are old ensign looks like

 Thanks Blackrat I have a few others (jk thanks again)

HM


----------

